# Chloe Kidded - doing well.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Chloe is a little buckskin pygmy that I have had since September. She finally took this breeding and should be on day 151 today.

For reasons - her kid will be a bottle baby (I want to try prevention in case I ever need it :wink: ). This is her first freshning and she is 5 years old. She is gorgeous and tiny - but a booger sometimes.

I saw her bred on February 7th by both of my boys - although she was not to happy with Joe, but would stand for Gabe. So who knows who the sire is - LOL!

This morning her udder was even tighter and larger - ligs have started to loosen - sitting off to the side.

My son is at home today and so he is checking on her every hour for me - but of course she could not kid when I was off of work for the last week :shrug:

I will let you know as soon as I hear of a change from my son - or an update when I get home - which ever comes first.

Allison

This is a pic of Chloe from March -


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

I hope she has a nice easy delivery for you and that she doesn't drive you as crazy as Dawn has driven me. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

She already has me crazy - LOL! I have had a few due dates for her since I got her to find out she was never pregnant - LOL! I really think that she was to fat to settle when I first got her.

I am a WRECK sitting here at work - PLEASE lord - let her have the baby before I come to work tommorrow - there is no way I can take tommorrow off to stay home with her!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Aww, I remember her!! She came with her wethered brother right? Hope all goes well with a healthy un eventful delivery...those littlest pygmys can be trying!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Liz - are you trying to jinx me - LOL!??? :hair:

Son has not called again as of yet. I am going to call and check on her here soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

nope..no jinxses here, just forewarning you to be prepared for a surprise, she and most girls that we wait on tend to make us nuts by not going when we want them to...lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Hope she holds out for you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

1 - 1 1/2 hours till I get home - so even if it is born now - my son has everything ready to go! Woo Hoo! We have colostrum ready to warm up and lots of towels. He has helped me with 2 other births over the spring - so he knows.

He said he just went out to check on her and she was sitting like a dog trying to wag her tail - but couldn't see if she had goop or not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Sitting on her rear???? Hmmm...she's getting those kids lined up....o boy...babies are comin'!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Kid - LIZ - KID!!! LOL!!! :ROFL: This will be the first bottle babies that I am starting and finishing on my own on complete goats milk from a milker! LOL! I am trying to store some for the other kids! :greengrin:

She really is not very big - and basing her off of my other pygmy - she would have a single. But you never know - my FF nigerian gave trips last spring!

I am just real nervous that she is going to hold out till tommorrow when no one is home


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Soooooo....u only want a single? Who was the one wishing multiples on someone else not too long ago??? :ROFL:

Hope for two though...it tends to be easier on those shorter mommies....and one wittle pygmy baby isn't gonna eat all the milk you have...she/he needs a "cellmate" :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

I SOOOOO knew you were going to go there Liz - :shades: But I  ya anyway!

I will take some pics of her when I get home so that you can see her. I swear it is a single, and I really only felt one (it seemed) when I was playing "name the part of the kid" the other night :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Ya never know with those round girls...they VERY easily can pack another in there that you can't feel...lol.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Not FUNNY!!! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

HeeHee :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*



liz said:


> Ya never know with those round girls...they VERY easily can pack another in there that you can't feel...lol.


 Sooooo true! :lol: :angel2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Hope all is going well and theres babies on the ground....or baby


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Well here is the update -

Chloe is talking up a storm. Her ligs are almost completely gone (they were completely there this morning. They were hard and near the surface - just starting to soften). They are very deep now and super soft.

She isn't nesting - but real restless. I let her out to walk around the yard for a bit to keep things moving. She was eating - but not like usual. Her udder is pretty full - and tight. She was a little wet on the tail and back end.

Typically she puts her hooves right up and eats out of the feeder - but she was having suck difficulty getting her paws up there, that I put some pellets on the ground for her to try to get her to hold still long enough for a picture. I took about 15 but only 4 came out - darn it!

Remember she is ONLY about 13 - 14 inches tall and a FF when you look at these pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

9:30 - couldn't feel ligs at all - little bit of slime out the back end.

I guess I will be up every hour to check on her! Crap! LOL!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Im saying POSSIBLY twins. Its hard to tell without a full length side shot to see how round she is. I have had girls not look very big sideways but SOOOOOOO round and ended up having TRIPS!! Ill say :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

midnight - LARGE string of goo. Ligs completely gone non existant - everything mushy. Will not eat treats at all. Legs seem to be very posty. Will be up in an hour or so to check.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Good luck! Looks like she is going to beat Dawn! I am off now to check on her myself. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Well...I'm out to milk the off to work..hope she had her baby or is in the process of doing so and I won't have to wait til after 2 to see what she had...lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

2:15 am -

Just got in from sitting with her for over 30 minutes. Alot more goo. Getting restless. Urinating alot and getting up - laying down.

Still will not eat treats. Will not even come near me. Back legs are almost perfectly straight. Talking non-stop and some pawing at the ground. Very starry eyed at moments. No visual contractions but she won't stop talking long enough for me to be able to tell.

Back up at 4 am for the morning. I am not sure what the heck I am going to do if she doesn't have it by then. We are short staffed by over half of our crew today - but I can't leave Chloe either. :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

3:30 am - went out and have sat with her for the past hour. I knew if I got up - I would be up for the day as I was getting up at 5 to milk anyway.

She is so uncomfortable and definately laboring. She is peeing every 5 minutes literally with just a few drops. She hunches up like she is going to pee and I believe is contracting. She is pawing constantly and has had a few contractions where her head goes back. Cha Cha starting to open a little and bulging out a bit.

She still does not want to be touched at all - but yet became VERY loud when I left to come give an update. I think work is just going to have to suck it up that I may not be coming in today!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

5:30 am - she is laying down - no interest in fresh hay, pellets or treats. No pushing yet.

I am so torn on wether to stay home or go to work. I know that she is going to have that baby - but I just am not sure if it is during the day or tonight.

I took a couple pics at 3:30 this am - I will upload them in a minute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151*

Ok, here are the pics from 3:30 this morning -

Would you PLEASE quit following me with that thing in your hand










It is so hard to lay down -










Ok - got it - but now I want back up!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Day 151 - more pics added 3 am*

You must have kids by now! I hope all is ok.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe kidded - HARD BIRTH!*

Chloe kidded with my assistance just a couple minutes after 7 am so about 42 minutes ago. I JUST got the kid to breath on her own and start to talk a bit. Still not up.

I stayed out there until 6 am - still contemplating going to work or not. I had been up since 3:15 am. (not to mention I went to bed at 10:30 - up at 12:00 back to bed at 1 - then up for the day at 3:15.)

I went in to wake hubby up and we layed down for a few. We got ready - and I was just going to go into work. Well - I was putting the dogs away and heard a god aweful scream from Chloe. So I put the dogs away and told hubby I had to check her.

Her bag was out. I told him I wasn't going in and that I was going to change - I needed to stay home - something was wrong.

I ran inside, changed, and came out to find that ONLY the head still in the sack was out. I quickly opened the sack and wiped off the face. It moved its head a bit - but I knew I didn't have alot of time. I then grabbed mom with her head in my legs and "went in" to try to find legs. She was screaming! No legs anywhere - had no choice but to pull. After three good pushes I got her out. She was limp - not breathing and tongue was blue.

I worked on her for over 30 minutes - I was not giving up. Course could not find a bulb syringe anywhere. I was swinging her, rubbing hard, everything. Even used a syringe (without the needle) to try to suck some stuff out. Finally, she is breathing!

I am not sure yet if she has brain damage or not - as I am unsure how long she was without oxygen - but she is talking and "trying" to get up. She is very weak.

My daughter is on her way back to the house with my truck (I leave it at work during the week and we carpool) and then we will go into work - yes - taking the baby with me. My daughter has 1 hour worth of classes at the college and then has to sit there for the rest of the time - so this will give her something to do.

It is a :girl: and she is a buckskin (real light from what I can tell). Very cute girl - exactly what I wanted.

I checked mom - she is passing the placenta and I have colostrum warming for the baby. There does not seem to be much of a sucking reflex at the moment - but we will do what we have to to get her to eat.

I will upload a couple pics in a second!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH*

wow, glad to here that mom and baby made it, it's really hard on the does the shorter they get. our pygmy was 16 inches and had twin bucks her first time. both kids died and had to get a c-section for mom so we didn't lose her


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH*

ok here are a couple pics -

What I walked into - after rupturing the sac.










After I got her mostly breathing on her own.










Mom saying hello


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

What a trauma your night has been. Thank goodness you were there and could hlep her.

That last picture is adorable- congratulations


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

Congratulations Allison, good thing you were there with her.

I hope the baby is going to be ok. ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

I love that last picture - what an absolutely adorable little girl. I sure hope she does well and all is fine with both her and momma.

Sorry you had such a rough night... and that momma did also.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

Allison she is adorable!! Hopefully all is well and she is eating for you? I had the same thing happen w/ my nigi doe that had triplets. Luckily I was there the whole time and was able to pull her out on the next contraction. The head just popped out and momma was walking around :doh: Oh boy, but luckily I was there to help!! Good luck w/ the new one, i'm sure she'll be up and eating soon if not already!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

oh my Allison I am so gla dyou were there! it always seems to happen that way for me.

here I am frustrated because my goat has a green face for the show and I come on here and you had this difficulty and then my friends young doe just died. I need to stop being so self centered abotu things!

Congratulations on the new doeling! she is beautiful!


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

She's going to be bouncing around your feet in no time.. Congrats on a beautiful baby girl..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added*

Well the little girl is not doinng so hot. She is now almost 4 hours old and still is not standing. She has a horrible head shake when she is awake. I gave her some nutradrench and also a little LITTLE bit of colostrum - but it almost seems like she does not have much of a swollow reflex. She is aware of her surroundings though. If she pulls through, but is "slow" I will keep her. If she turns out ok - i will sell her - but if she shows any sign of discomfort - she will be euthanized. I hate to say that, but I will not let her suffer.

She is such a beautiful girl too. This is the crappiest way to start round two of kidding season.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Forgot to add that she is sternal - keeping her head up on her own - just not standing. She does scoot a little.

Any ideas of things that I can do??


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Dont even think about euthanizing her yet. You have a ways to go before making that decision. If you picture and think about her not getting any better, she wont. Envision what you want to happen in the way of short term goals (in this case getting her to eat and walk) and you will get there.

Try giving her some selenium. Some people use the selenium gel but we recently found out selenium tablets for people work just the same. I dont know if you saw my thread but I just had a selenium deficient buckling. We gave him 1/4 of selenium taqblet and by the next morning he was MUCH MUCH better.

I hope this helps!

Chelsi


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Allison..Thank God you made the choice to stay home..Chloe really needed you...beautiful little girl too....maybe try some selenium, Stacey had issues with kids not having a sucking reflex and I thot I had read that Selenium gel sometimes will help with that. Congrats...she's a "mini Chloe"!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

I tried to find selenium gel at the feed store and no one had it.

cjpup - you mentioned the human tabs - where did you get them? Were they expensive?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Oh gosh! Its good thing you kept getting up to check on her. I hope she pulls through ok. :hug:

But she beat Dawn! :ROFL:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

I got them from my local grocery store in the vitamin isle. It was $6 but there is like 200 tablets in it. The ones I got were actually capsules (easier to give because its already crushed up on the inside.) I got the one that was 100 mcg per capsule. They had one with 200 mcg but I decided to get the lower one.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

I will go at lunch and get them!!! Thanks SOOOO much!

I sure hope that this works! I really like this little girl! She was exactly what I was wanting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Allison, I had something similar to this happen. This spring my doe had trips, lost 2, but when I went out there one was BARELY alive and momma wouldn't take care of her. We took her in, wrapped her in towels, took a hair dryer and warmed her up quite a bit. She would just lay there and barely even lift her head. When I would try and help her up she would wobble back and forth and obviously she couldn't stand on her own. Poor little think took about 6-7 hours of laying there. We kept her warm and ....eventually.... got her standing, though she was super weak. We did get her suckling on the bottle while she was laying down. The next day she was able to stand, but still weak. She did make it though, very lucky little goat!! I can see you're situation is a bit different, but baby goats are pretty tough so hang in there. I betcha she'll make it!! Just make sure she gets colostrum and hopefully you can get her sucking. Good luck Allison!!! :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

You probably need to tube her get that energy into her and some selenium too. She will come around.

Good luck.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Just remember that while the selenium may help, its not an instant fix. You should see some real improvement within a few hours but she wont be 100% for about a day or 2 and even once she is up and walking she will be very new on those legs still.

What I did with the capsules was open the capsule and dump about 1/4 of it on a napkin. Then I put my fingur in the pile and stick it under his toungue and just keep doing that until the pile is gone. The quickest way for an animal to absorb something is under the tongue.

Im glad my new found knowledge actually helped someone!!! :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

She is doing better with the bottle and tonguing the nipple a bit. I have goat colostrum from a friend - so she is getting nothing but the good stuff. She has had about 2 squirts of nutridrench total over the past 4 hours - so she is done for 8 hours on that. I have to open her mouth for her - but the nipple leaks milk out and she is swollowing it once it goes to the back of her tongue.

As soon as I have a sec, I am going to run to the store and see what I can find!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

She is STANDING!!! Wobbly, but standing. She still has the head shakes, but not as bad. She really is not "good" at standing in one spot - but she is trying and standing and talking as soon as she hears my voice! I am still going to give her some selenium though!

I am going to pick up some different nipples also - as I think this one is to fast for her. It is what my old bottle babies used - but they were seasoned veterans at the bottle.

Things are looking up for this girl~~~


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Allison, That is WONDERFUL NEWS. Good Luck and keep the faith. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

She just took about 1 ounce of colostrum and she is standing real well now. I am so excited!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Oh good! I'm glad to hear she's doing better!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Allison, thats wonderful news!! I'm so happy that she is getting stronger.....as far as a nipple goes, I've always used the pritchard teats when I had to but with a dinky baby on a momma that barely had an udder I tried the human "preemie" nipple and she latched on with no problems til moms milk came in. Most stores carry them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

I had some of the pritchards and all the bottle babies hated them - but they loved the dollar store nipples - I don't know! LOL!

I had cut a slit in them for the older bottle babies and forgot..... but she drank almost another full ounce about 20 minutes ago. She isn't opening her mouth for it - but she will suckle once she realizes what it is.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

That's great! I am so glad to hear she is doing better! Congrats on your new little one! How is momma doing?


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

*CONGRATS *on the new little one. :stars: 
Allison from what I've been reading she has the right person taking care of her. 
What a lucky goat to have you.

_*Suellen*_


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Thank you Suellen! Guess that 8 years of Vet Tech that I did finally paid off - LOL! But still get scared. My boss said that I sounded paniced when I called to say I would be late. Man if anyone would have seen me swinging this girl though I would have had animal control called on me - LOL!

I am really not to sure how mom is and I know that sounds aweful. I had to get to work today as we are short 3 of my 5 advisors here and there was NO one to cover me. Not to mention we have construction going on and it is a nightmare here at work.

So little one is hidden in an empty office so that I can check on her every 30 minutes and give her some colostrum every hour. I went to feed her a few minutes ago and she drank almost another ounce and was so happy to see me. She is getting a lot stronger on her hooves and not nearly as bobbly. Everyone up on the floor that I work in is sneaking over and checking on her and giving me updates constantly! It is great that I have wonderful co-workers and a WONDERFUL boss!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

YAY!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :clap: :stars: I am so happy she is improving!!!!! Keep up the good work!!!

Cj


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

oo so happy for you Allison!!! :leap:

Flicka's little girl Little Bit when I pulled her to be bottle fed was walking sideways and couldn't keep a straight line when walking (think drunk) but she eventually learned how to walk correctly. I am not sure what was wrong with her to cause it but she ended up fine


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Wow, just caught up, lots happening at your house! I'm so glad you were there to help your doe when she needed you! I sure hope she's OK. It's amazing how much they can take and still survive! Good job!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

I do hope she does well for you. So many little ones seem to make remarkable recoveries. Selenium sounds like a good idea to me too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Well last night she did awesome! I fed her at 5:30 before I left work and she ate almost 2 ounces. She would not open her mouth - so I had to do it - but as soon as the nipple was in there - away she went. She loves to walk around in her laundry basket and then I put her in the big canvas kennel for the night so that the dogs would not mess with her. She still had not poo'd yet!

I fed her again at home before bed and she was a champ all night. This morning, she ate about 1 1/2 counces and finally poo'd thank goodness. And there was LOTS of sticky raisins! LOL! She is trying to climb out of the basket if I have the blanket off of the top and loves to walk in the house.

She is with me at work again today as she still is not opening her mouth for her bottle - but hopefully she will understand soon. She is supposed to go to the "goatie sitter" starting tommorrow when I am at work! LOL!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

:ROFL: Goat sitter! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

oh thats just wonderful Allison. Some goats need help realizing that the bottle means food.

Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Could not have done it without the help and support of all of you - :grouphug:

Thank you all so much!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Oh I am sooooo happy to hear this news! You did a wonderful job!!! More piccies please!!!!!!!!!! when you get a chance....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Allison,
I was so worried to read the update. She is so precious and beautiful I was worried to hear something not so good, but I am so happy to say I was WRONG :leap:

Congratulations on a job well done. Keep up the good work. :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

It's great that she is doing so well!! :leap: How is Chloe doing??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe - Kidded - HARD BIRTH pics added **need help***

Chloe is doing fine. She is calling alot when she hears me and then this morning made a sound I have never heard a goat make ever before. She is definately a bit sad - but I think by this weekend she should be ok. She passed the placenta and I found it when I got home last night and it was intact - so we are good there.


----------

